# Feeling distressed



## INsearch (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi guys I'm feeling really distressed. I'm reading the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith, and I am of course reading a good amount about predestination. I have been struck by fear...I fear for my mom, I don't even know if she is a Christian, and I was thinking..I really hope she is saved (and if not..that she will come to it) then I was thinking..what if she was never "called"? its making me actually very scared...I have an overactive mind, so whenever I think about it I see my mom saying Lord Lord and being told He never knew her...please tell me where I can find some comfort?


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 7, 2009)

I think we all have the same concerns about some family members. I've gone through the same feelings too. These feelings you must place in God's hands and remember that your duty is to witness and pray for them. That is all you can do. Imagining them in hell is counterproductive especially since no one knows where their family member will end up. Ask for God's peace. Remember that when we pray we pray for our own sanctification process and not to change God's mind about *anything*. This prayer time with Him will be a good opportunity for you to be fill with His peace.


----------



## INsearch (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for your post  I was distressing a GREAT amount but what you said calmed me, and a read some Psalms, that really helped.


----------



## Sean Strupp (Oct 7, 2009)

I had the same thoughts about my children. I too have an active mind and for some reason it went off into thinking about how I would react if my children were reprobate. However I needed to pull myself together and realize that God is sovereign and I am not. All He does is good and perfect and our job is to be still and know that He is God. All I can do is my part in ensuring my children are equipped with a clear understanding of the gospel. It is also comforting to know that regardless of my efforts, Christ will not lose a single sheep that the Father has given Him and even if I fail miserably in my duties God will ensure their redemption.


----------

